# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ

## ntezy

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΤΙΝΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ.ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ.ΕΤΣΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ,Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ.ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΝΙΜΟΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΘ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΝΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ.ΜΟΘ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ....ΝΟΜΙΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ,ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ..ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΕΙ.ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΘ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΕΛΕΤΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΨΗΛΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ,ΕΦΥΓΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ??ΣΑΓΑΠΩ.......ΝΤΙ ΝΑ

----------


## elen d

τα συλλυπητηρια μου,

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα και γω εχασα τον πατερα μου πριν απο δυο χρονια ετσι ξαφνικα απο ανακοπη.
Ακομα ειμαι σε χαλια κατασταση και παντα περιμενω να τον δω στα ονειρα μου. σκεφτομουνα οτι αν τον βλεπω καθε βραδυ θα ειναι οπως παλια θα ζουμε μαζι στα ονειρα μου δεν το εχω καταφερει ετσι οπως θα ηθελα αλλα το τι βλεπουμε στον υπνο μας κατα καποιο τροπο μπορουμε να το ελεγξουμε. Κανεις δεν μπορει να σε κανει να νοιωσεις καλυτερα μονο οι στιγμες με τον πατερα σου, το ξερεις πως θα ειναι παντα μαζι σου , ειναι μεσα σου, στην καρδια σου στην ψυχη σου στο μυαλο σου... κουραγιο

----------


## Joann

Kαλησπέρα, ntezy, και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ.
Συλλυπητήρια για την απώλεια του πατέρα σου
και μάλλον το να γράφεις γι' αυτό κάπου όπως εδώ ,
να βοηθάει να φύγει κάμποσο από το βάρος που κουβαλάς.
Όμως ο καιρός που έχει περάσει είναι αρκετός
όχι για να ξεχάσεις την απώλεια ενός αγαπημένου προσώπου,
αλλά για να μη λυπάσαι τόσο έντονα.
Γνώμη μου είναι ότι δε σου κάνει καθόλου καλό
να πηγαίνεις συχνά σ' εκκλησίες κ.λπ. και ν' ανάβεις κεριά,
αλλά να προσπαθήσεις να ζεις φυσιολογικά
κρατώντας πάντα στη σκέψη σου την ανάμνηση του πατέρα σου.

----------


## ntezy

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΕΧΤΕΣ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΙΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ.ΕΧΩ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΧΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΚΑΩ.ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΠΟΥ ΞΑΠΛΩΝΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ,ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΡΕΒΑΤΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ ΟΜΩΣ....ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ.ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΕΙΝΕΣ ΟΙ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ.ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ.ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΕΔΩ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ...

----------


## ntezy

ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΤΣΙ.ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΘΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΛΗΓΗ..

----------


## Joann

Σύμφωνοι, όσα χρόνια και να περάσουν
δεν ξεχνιούνται πρόσωπα της οικογένειας που έχουν φύγει
ιδίως όταν μ' αυτά επικοινωνούσαμε ή μας στήριζαν.
Όμως συνεχίζουμε στο μέλλον μαζί με το παρελθόν
και τις αναμνήσεις και το παρόν, ένα κράμα είμαστε.
Καμιά φορά αν και οι αιτίες της αρνητικής ψυχικής διάθεσης
είναι πολλές και διαφορετικές,
τις αποδίδουμε σε μία.
Όπως και να 'χει να χαίρεσαι τα παιδιά σου
που πιστεύω ότι είναι λόγος ικανός για να χαίρεσαι 
και να σκέφτεσαι ξεκάθαρα.
Και είναι λίγο ευχάριστο αν το να γράφεις,
σε βοηθάει έστω και λίγο.

----------


## Christina82

Τα συλλυπητηρια μου,

έχω χάσει και εγώ τον πατέρα μου όταν ήμουν 9-10 χρονών από καρκίνο. Η απώλεια είναι τρομερο πράγμα και την ένιωθα για πολλάαααα χρόνια. Όμως είμαστε πολύ διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις και μπορώ να καταλάβω πως νιώθεις αλλά δεν ξέρω πως είναι να χάνεις κάποιον όταν είσαι σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία. Το θέμα είναι οτί πρέπει να προχωρήσεις και να μην διατηρείς την θλίψη σου, πρέπει να το ξεπεράσεις γιατι η ζωή προχωρά μπροστά και πρέπει να δεχτείς οτί ο θάνατος είναι μέρος της ζωης. Θα ζήσουμε κι άλλους θανάτους δυστυχώς αλλά πρέπει να μάθουμε να τους ξεπερνάμε. Αυτό που έπαθες σίγουρα δεν είναι και λίγο και θέλει χρόνο.. Άσε τον χρόνο, πάλεψέ το γιατί στο τέλος κακό σε σένα θα κάνεις! Θεωρώ οτι δεν είναι καλό να τον ψάχνεις γύρω σου γιατί διατηρείς την θλίψη σου σε υψηλά επίπεδα..

Σου εύχομαι να βρεις την δύναμη να το ξεπεράσεις!

----------


## ntezy

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΧΡΙΣΤΙΝΑ.ΣΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ.ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΧΡΟΝΟΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ΄ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΓΩ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΠΟΣΟΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ΄ΚΑΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΙ΄ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ.ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ.ΕΓΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ.ΕΤΣΙ ΑΙΣΘΑΝΟΜΑΙ ..ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΤΡΟΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ.ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΤΟΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ..ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ Ο ΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ.ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ

----------


## Christina82

Δεν μπορείς να τον ξεπεράσεις μήπως επειδή φέρνεις στην επιφάνεια το συμβάν? Μήπως επειδή ζητάς την παρουσία του? Αυτά θα σε κρατούν πίσω. Σίγουρα ο χρόνος είναι γιατρός αλλά παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο πως εσύ θα βοηθήσεις στην ανάρρωση σου..
Εγώ πλέον δεν στεναχωριέμαι εύκολα. Εχω συνειδητοποιήσει οτί έφυγε και απλά κοιτάζω μπροστά. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν τον θυμάμαι και πάντα όταν πηγαίνω στην εκκλησία του ανάβω ένα κεράκι. Σίγουρα θα στεναχωρηθώ σε πολύ λίγες φάσεις όμως δλδ σπάνια. Όταν θα το συνειδητοποιήσεις οτί έφυγε πιστεύω οτι τότε θα αρχίσεις να συνέρχεσαι..

----------


## ntezy

ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΩ ΕΤΣΙ΄ΜΑΚΑΡΙ.ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ.ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΦΟΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ.ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## kerasi

Παρε το βιβλιο ο δρομος της απωλειας του μπουκαι. Ειναι εξαιρετικο.

----------


## Christina82

> ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΑΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΩ ΕΤΣΙ΄ΜΑΚΑΡΙ.ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΤΑΙ.ΠΟΣΟ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΦΟΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΟΤΕ.ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΝΤΩΝ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


Θα συνέλθεις με τον καιρό και αν ειδικά έχεις θέληση θα βρεις και την δύναμη... απλά συνειδητοποίησέ το!

Σου το εύχομαι γλυκειά μου! Σου έυχομαι ότι καλύτερο..

----------


## vlack_swan

Ντίνα, διάβασα το μήνυμά σου και μετά απο κάποια ώρα, επέστρεψα να σου απαντήσω. Έχουν περάσει χρόνια για μένα... Όχι μήνες... Είναι σαν να μη συνέβη ποτέ. Και όμως συνέβη.. Στο νεκροταφείο δεν πηγαίνω συχνά όπως εσύ, επειδή δεν πιστεύω πως είναι εκεί. Είναι σε ένα μέρος τέλειο, όπου δεν υπάρχει θλίψη κ πόνος. Το πιστεύω, στ'αλήθεια το πιστεύω. Και ξέρεις στην αρχή, όπως κι εσύ ευχόμουν να ρθει στο όνειρό μου αλλα δεν γινόταν ποτέ και είχα απογοητευτεί. Μετά απ καιρό και ανα διαστήματα, έρχεται κάθε βράδυ ή μερικές φορές την εβδομάδα. Είναι φορές που νιώθω την παρουσία του, κάπου εδώ γύρω. Όταν για μένα είναι αβάσταχτο και κλαίω τόσο ώστε να μην μπορώ να πάρω ανάσα, έρχεται στο μυαλό μου το χαμόγελό του και σταματάω το κλάμα. Γιατί είμαι σίγουρη πως του ραγίζω την καρδιά. Να σκεφτείς πως ο μπαμπάς σου θα ήθελε να σε βλέπει να χαμογελάς και να προσπαθείς να γεμίζεις τη ζωή σου με φως. Δεν θα ήθελε να σε βλέπει αδύναμη. Μια μέρα είμαι σίγουρη πως θα τον ξαναδείς. Ως τότε, σου εύχομαι να ζεις όμορφα, να έχεις μόνο καλές στιγμές να μοιραστείς μαζί του!  :Smile:

----------


## virg

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΤΙΝΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ.ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ.ΕΤΣΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ,Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ.ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΝΙΜΟΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΘ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΝΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ.ΜΟΘ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ....ΝΟΜΙΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ,ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ..ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΕΙ.ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΘ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΕΛΕΤΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΨΗΛΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ,ΕΦΥΓΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ??ΣΑΓΑΠΩ.......ΝΤΙ ΝΑ


Ντίνα μου, και εγώ πριν 6 μήνες έχασα την μητέρα μου από ανακοπή, μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά γκρεμίστηκαν όλα όταν την βρήκαμε χαράματα παγωμένη όπως έβλεπε τηλεόραση.. Είναι ώρες που ακόμα προσπαθώ να καταλάβω το γιατί, γιατί ήταν τόσο 3αφνικό αλλά κάποιες άλλες στιγμές σκέφτομαι ότι αυτή είναι η ζωή.. Λογικά θα υπάρχει ζωή μετά το θάνατο, και εύχομαι για αυτό ώστε να μπορέσουμε να ειδωθούμε με τους αγαπημένους μας αγγέλους.. Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα, να είσαι καλά, να τον σκέφτεσαι χαρούμενο και ευτυχίσμενο και να ζήσεις να τον θυμάσαι.. Σκέψου ότι θα ήθελε να σε βλέπει χαμογελάστη..

----------


## ntezy

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΡΘΕΙ ΞΑΝΑ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ.ΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΡΑΓΙΣΕΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ.ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΑΥΡΙΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΟΜΑΤΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## ntezy

ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ,ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΗΘΕΛΕ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣ ,ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΛΑΙΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΗΦΑΝΟΥΣ ΟΠΩΣ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ.ΑΠΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΣΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΜΟΥ.ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ,ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ,ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΔΕΙΞΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΩ.ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ.....

----------


## rista

Γεια σου ntezy! Εγω θα σου πω πως ο χρονος θα σε γιατρεψει!
Ολοι καποτε θα πεθανουμε απλως δεν μπορουμε να το δεχτουμε...
Πρεπει να πεισης τον εαυτο σου πως ειναι κατι φυσιολογικο και πως ειμαστε εντελως μονοι στον κοσμο αυτον..

----------


## elen d

rista, 

έχεις χάσει κάποιον δικό σου ? μιλάς με τόση σιγουριά και ευκολία και δεν καταλαβαίνω έχεις χάσει και εσύ γονείς έτσι ξαφνικά και μετά από κάποιο καιρό βρήκες πάλι τον εαυτό σου η έτσι απλά πιστεύεις??αν το έχεις ζήσει θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σου όπως πολλοί από εμάς που χάσαμε τους γονείς μας τόσο νωρίς. και ευτυχώς υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που δεν είναι μόνοι, δεν είναι η μοναξιά παρηγοριά στο πένθος. πολλοί είναι μόνοι από επιλογή όχι από τη μοίρα...

----------


## ntezy

ΝΑΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ .ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ.ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΛΑ.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ.ΑΠΛΩΣ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΙΟΧΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ,ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΛΕΝΕ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ.ΕΓΩ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ.

----------


## elen d

σε καταλαβαίνω τα ίδια είμαι και γω γι αυτό ρώτησα την ριστα να μας πει εκείνη/ος με πιο τρόπο καταφέρνει και ανταπεξέρχεται στο πένθος. Ελπίζω κάποια μέρα να γίνουμε όπως οι μπαμπάδες μας ήθελαν να μας δουν... κουράγιο σου εύχομαι , δύναμη και άτυχη.. φιλιά

----------


## ntezy

ΜΟΥ ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΦΩΝΑΞΩ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!ΓΙΑΤΙ ,ΝΑ ΣΥΜΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ΄΄΄΄

----------


## elen d

σε αυτό το γιατί και γω απάντηση δεν βρίσκω, αλλά θα σου δώσω μια συμβουλή. ίσως σου φανούν σκληρά αυτά που θα σου πω αλλά από την δική μου εμπειρία το μόνο που κατάλαβα σίγουρα είναι, πως μας πονάει αυτό που χάσαμε και δεν δίνουμε σημασία σε αυτά που έχουμε. 

Εγώ από τα 8 μου χρόνια που χάσαμε τη μητέρα μου και μέχρι τα 29 μου με έτρωγε το γιατί όχι μόνο για μένα που μεγάλωσα χωρίς μάνα αλλά και για τον πατέρα μου που έχασε τον έρωτα της ζωής του, μαράζωσε.. αυτό το γιατί μας κρατούσε σε μια απόσταση χωρίς να το καταλαβαίνουμε χάσαμε χρόνο.

και στα 29 μου που έχασα και εκείνον κατάλαβα πως 21 χρόνια είχα τα πάντα - ο πατέρας μου ήταν τα πάντα για μένα, έγινε τα πάντα για μένα και γω για αυτόν- αλλά και πάλι στενοχωριόμουν που δεν είχα και γω τη μαμά μου να μοιραστώ ότι κάθε κορίτσι θα μοιραζόταν με μια μάνα να νιώσω αυτό ο χάδι που όσοι εγώ ξέρω το έχουν νοιώσει.. 

21 χρόνια έψαχνα το χάδι της μάνας και δεν έβλεπα πως είχα έναν πατέρα που ήτανε καλύτερος και από μάνα και από πατέρα μαζί. Το κατάλαβα όταν τον έχασα..

τώρα τα έχω χάσει όλα. είμαι τελείως μόνη χωρίς οικογένεια, χωρίς ρίζες, χωρίς πορεία, χωρίς κάποιον να με αγαπάει.. 

Έχεις τα παιδιά σου και πιστεύω και άλλους ανθρώπους κοντά σου, έχεις που να επενδύσεις την αγάπη για τον πατέρα σου που τώρα πια δεν μπορείς να του την εκφράσεις.. Μην ξεχνάς αυτά που έχεις ακόμα και αν είναι λίγα να είσαι ευγνώμων που τα έχεις, δεν τα έχουμε όλοι μας και είναι κρίμα μιας και τα έχεις να μην τα εκτιμάς όσο θα έπρεπε.. και από την άλλη ο πατέρας σου με μια έννοια πάντα θα είναι μαζί σου, είσαι κομμάτι του, είναι μέσα σου στην ψυχή σου και στην καρδιά σου, είσαι εν μέρη και εκείνος.. κουράγιο

----------


## Deleted-member171215

Παιδια οσο και να λενε οτι ο χρονος γιατρευει , δε μπορω να το πιστεψω ουτε και να το βαλω μεσα μου . Εχει 8 χρονια που εφυγε ο πατερας μου και δεν υπηρξε στιγμη που μπορεσα να το ξεχασω . Η απωλεια ενος κοντινου προσωπου και αγαπημενου δε ξεπερνιεται καθολου , οσα χρονια και να περασουν ..... Για ρωτα και τα ταιρια αυτων που πεθαναν

----------


## julias

> Παιδια οσο και να λενε οτι ο χρονος γιατρευει , δε μπορω να το πιστεψω ουτε και να το βαλω μεσα μου . Εχει 8 χρονια που εφυγε ο πατερας μου και δεν υπηρξε στιγμη που μπορεσα να το ξεχασω . Η απωλεια ενος κοντινου προσωπου και αγαπημενου δε ξεπερνιεται καθολου , οσα χρονια και να περασουν ..... Για ρωτα και τα ταιρια αυτων που πεθαναν


Εχοντας βιωσει απωλεια στην παιδικη μου ηλικια, επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι κανεις λαθος. Ολα ξεπερνιουνται αρκει να το παρεις αποφαση οτι η ζωη ειναι πολυ μικρη για να την χαραμισεις στον πονο και στην ματαιοτητα. Οι άνθρωποι που χασαμε θα ειναι για παντα μεσα μας, οχι ομως για να κοβουν την ζωη μας αλλα για να μας βοηθουν να την συνεχισουμε. Αραγε αν ζουσαν, θα ηθελαν να μας εβλεπαν καταδικασμενους σε μονιμο πενθος και στεναχωρια?...Δεν νομιζω...

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Εχοντας βιωσει απωλεια στην παιδικη μου ηλικια, επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι κανεις λαθος. Ολα ξεπερνιουνται αρκει να το παρεις αποφαση οτι η ζωη ειναι πολυ μικρη για να την χαραμισεις στον πονο και στην ματαιοτητα. Οι άνθρωποι που χασαμε θα ειναι για παντα μεσα μας, οχι ομως για να κοβουν την ζωη μας αλλα για να μας βοηθουν να την συνεχισουμε. Αραγε αν ζουσαν, θα ηθελαν να μας εβλεπαν καταδικασμενους σε μονιμο πενθος και στεναχωρια?...Δεν νομιζω...


Σιγουρα κανενας απο αυτους που φευγουν δε θα ηθελε να βλεπει τους δικους του ανθρωπους σε μονιμο πενθος και στεναχωρια . Ομως ο καθενας εχει το δικο του τροπο σκεψης και σιγουρα αντιδραει διαφορετικα σε τετοιου ειδους καταστασεις..... Οποτε ακομα και να εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λες αλλα δεν ισχυει σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις

----------


## julias

> Σιγουρα κανενας απο αυτους που φευγουν δε θα ηθελε να βλεπει τους δικους του ανθρωπους σε μονιμο πενθος και στεναχωρια . Ομως ο καθενας εχει το δικο του τροπο σκεψης και σιγουρα αντιδραει διαφορετικα σε τετοιου ειδους καταστασεις..... Οποτε ακομα και να εχει δικιο σε αυτο που λες αλλα δεν ισχυει σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις


Κι ομως..εχασα πολλα χρονια απο τη ζωη μου να ψαχνω τον πατερα μου...γονιμα χρονια που δεν γυρνανε πισω. Ξερω οτι αν ζουσε θα μου φωναζε, να διεκδικησω τη ζωη μου, να το παρω αποφαση και να συνεχισω...αργησα να το καταλαβω...ευτυχως δεν ειναι αργα...Θα του κανω το χατηρι, θα προχωρησω εστω και καθυστερημενα..ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> Κι ομως..εχασα πολλα χρονια απο τη ζωη μου να ψαχνω τον πατερα μου...γονιμα χρονια που δεν γυρνανε πισω. Ξερω οτι αν ζουσε θα μου φωναζε, να διεκδικησω τη ζωη μου, να το παρω αποφαση και να συνεχισω...αργησα να το καταλαβω...ευτυχως δεν ειναι αργα...Θα του κανω το χατηρι, θα προχωρησω εστω και καθυστερημενα..ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε ολοι


Δεν αντιλεω σε αυτο που λες .... Παρολα αυτα ξαναλεω οτι δεν ειναι ολοι οι ανθρωποι ιδιοι...

----------


## Christina82

> Παιδια οσο και να λενε οτι ο χρονος γιατρευει , δε μπορω να το πιστεψω ουτε και να το βαλω μεσα μου . Εχει 8 χρονια που εφυγε ο πατερας μου και δεν υπηρξε στιγμη που μπορεσα να το ξεχασω . Η απωλεια ενος κοντινου προσωπου και αγαπημενου δε ξεπερνιεται καθολου , οσα χρονια και να περασουν ..... Για ρωτα και τα ταιρια αυτων που πεθαναν


Ποιος είπε οτί ο χρόνος σε κάνει να ξεχνάς??? Άλλο ο χρόνος να γιατρεύει και άλλο να σε κάνει να ξεχνάς γιατί πολύ απλά τίποτα δεν ξεχνιέται εύκολα. Ο χρόνος φυσικά και γιατρεύει αν βέβαια το επιτρέψουμέ αυτό στον εαυτό μας. Δεν στεναχωριόμαστε το ίδιο πλέον όπως όταν πηγαίναμε στην κηδεία του πατέρα ή της μητέρας μας... Άρα ο χρόνος γιατρεύει!

----------


## julias

> Ποιος είπε οτί ο χρόνος σε κάνει να ξεχνάς??? Άλλο ο χρόνος να γιατρεύει και άλλο να σε κάνει να ξεχνάς γιατί πολύ απλά τίποτα δεν ξεχνιέται εύκολα. Ο χρόνος φυσικά και γιατρεύει αν βέβαια το επιτρέψουμέ αυτό στον εαυτό μας. Δεν στεναχωριόμαστε το ίδιο πλέον όπως όταν πηγαίναμε στην κηδεία του πατέρα ή της μητέρας μας... Άρα ο χρόνος γιατρεύει!


Θα συμφωνησω απολυτως. Ο χρονος δεν σε κανει να ξεχνας...απλα απαλυνει τον πονο και σε βοηθα να προχωρησεις μπροστα!!

----------


## ntezy

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ .ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΜΜΑΤΙ ΤΟΥ,ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΗΞΕΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΗΚΑ .ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ.ΝΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## ntezy

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ,ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΜΝΗΜΟΣΗΝΑ ΣΑΝ ΚΗΔΕΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ.ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ.

----------


## ntezy

ΕΤΣΙ ΝΙΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΤΑ ΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ,ΟΠΩΣ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ,ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΙ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΩΡΑ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΥΓΕ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ.ΑΣΕ.

----------


## Deleted-member171215

> ΕΤΣΙ ΝΙΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ΚΑΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΤΑ ΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΩΝ ,ΟΠΩΣ Η ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ,ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΟΙ.ΕΜΕΙΣ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΤΕΛΟΣ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΤΩΡΑ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΦΥΓΕ,ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΜΕΙΝΕ ΜΟΝΗ ΤΗΣ.ΑΣΕ.


Kοιταξε το εζησα μολις πριν απο 9 μηνες .... Εγω εχασα τον πατερα μου πριν 8 χρονια , ο κολλητος μου πριν 3 χρονια .... Φετος πεθανε η μητερα του απο το μαραζι της γιαυτο και ανεφερα τα ταιρια.....

----------


## pinko8

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΤΙΝΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ.ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ.ΕΤΣΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ,Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ.ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΝΙΜΟΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΘ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΝΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ.ΜΟΘ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ....ΝΟΜΙΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ,ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ..ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΕΙ.ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΘ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΕΛΕΤΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΨΗΛΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ,ΕΦΥΓΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ??ΣΑΓΑΠΩ.......ΝΤΙ ΝΑ


ντινα καλημερα κ καλο μηνα να σου ευχηθω!!!!!
Θέλω να σου πω οτι σε καταλαβενω,σε νιωθω πολυ καλά...έχασα κ γω τον δικο μου μπαμπα πριν 6 μηνες περιπου υστερα από σκληρη μάχη που έδινε με τον καρκινο...πάλευε 3 χρόνια και τον εζησα να δινει καθημερινα αγωνα σκληρο κ ανισο..πάλεψε ηρωικα και παλικαρισια..όπως όλα αυτά τα χρόνια στην ζωή του...δεν ξέρω αν ποτε το συτνειδοτοποιησα πραγματαικα οτι καποια μερα θα εχανε τη μαχη παρολο που τον τελευταιο καιρο είχε χασει τις δυναμεις του...ημουν στο πλευρο του οταν ξεψυχουσε..ακομα κ τωρα δεν ξερω αν καταλαβένω πληρως τι έχει συμβει...ίσως να χρειαζομαι περισσοτερο χρονο..στην αρχη ημουν χαμενη,δεν είχα εντονα ξεσπασματα..ουτε κλαμματα..απλα χαμενη..υπηρξε λυτρωτικη μια συζητηση που εκανε,οταν άκουσα " αν πιστευεις στο Θέο να εισαι σιγουρη οτι είναι εκεί..πάλεψε κ βασανιστηκε για να ειναι εκει..."απο κει κ επειτα έπαψα να στεναχωριεμαι..το μονο που με φοβιζει είναι οτι εγω δεν ξερω αν θα μαι αξια να τον συναντησω μετα πο δω...δεν στεναχωριέμαι,απλά λειπει η παρουσια απο το σπιτι μας,είναι αδειο..όπως επίσης ξέρω οτι ποτε δεν θα μπορέσω να βιώσω απόλυτη χαρά...σε οποια φαση κ αν είμαι...αφου έχεις οικογενεια δωσε ολη την αγαπη σου εκει..να προσευχεσαι να είναι καλά κ να μην στεναχωρίεσαι..αυτου που φεύγουν,είναι καλα..είμαι σιγουρη γιαυτο..το πιστευω...!!!!!να είσαι δυνατηή!!!καλή σου μέρα...

----------


## ntezy

ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΣΕΝΑ.ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ.ΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ,ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΑΥΛΟ ΜΟΥ.ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ,ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΞΕΡΕΙΣ.ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΧΑΡΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΛΙΑ.ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΔΩ ΝΑ ΕΒΛΕΠΕ ΘΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΤΑΝ ΚΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΣ,ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΗ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ ΟΣΟ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ.ΚΛΑΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ...ΠΩΣ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΡΕΥΕΙ΄΄

----------


## δελφίνι

Τα συλληπητηριά μου,

Θα το ξεπεράσεις το όλο γεγονός σύντομα πιστεύω και θα έχει μια ανάμνηση ότι ποτέ δεν πέθανε ο άνθρωπός σου και ότι είναι πάντα μαζί εκεί δίπλα σου. Αυτό αισθανόμουνα εγώ όταν πέθανε ο παπούς μου. Ότι είναι πάντα μαζί μας ότι δεν πέθανε ότι ζει και μας περιμένει να πάμε στο χωριό να τον δούμε. Αλήθεια πόσο χρονών πέθανε ο μπαμπάς σου;

----------


## ntezy

ΗΤΑΝ 68 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ.ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΕΩ ΑΝΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ.ΜΙΠΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΕΤΑ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΑΠΟ 12 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ.ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ.ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΖΗΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙ.ΕΦΥΓΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ.

----------


## julias

> ΗΤΑΝ 68 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ.ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΕΩ ΑΝΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ.ΜΙΠΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΕΤΑ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΑΠΟ 12 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ.ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ.ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΖΗΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙ.ΕΦΥΓΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ.


Εμενα ο πατερας μου πεθανε 35 ετων, ημουν 6. Για πολλα χρονια, στις γνωριμιες που εκανα δεν ελεγα οτι ο πατερας μου εχει πεθανει, σαν να τον περιμενα..Δεν μπορουσα ουτε να ξεστομισω την εκφραση, ουτε να αισθανομαι ορφανο...Ετσι ολος ο πονος εμεινε μεσα μου και με επνιξε. Χρειαστηκαν χρονια ψυχοθεραπειας για να ανασανω..

----------


## ntezy

ΕΣΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ.ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ.......ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ΄,

----------


## Deleted-member171215

ωπα αλλου ηθελα να βαλω το μηνυμα , χιλια συγνωμη ......

----------


## athanasios-davalas

Είμαι 39 ετών και και έχασα τον πατέρα μου στα 18. Για να συνέλθω πλήρως (σχήμα λόγου το πλήρως) χρειάστηκε η γέννηση του γιου μου πριν 9 χρόνια περίπου.Σου εύχομαι δύναμη και αντοχή μέσα από την καρδιά μου

----------


## pinko8

> ΗΤΑΝ 68 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ.ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΥΡΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΛΕΩ ΑΝΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΕΡΘΕΙ.ΜΙΠΩΣ ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΛΕΩ ΜΕΤΑ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ ΑΠΟ 12 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΙΝ ΕΝΑ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΗ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ.ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΠΑΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΑΣ.ΜΕ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΖΗΣΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΕΙ.ΕΦΥΓΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ.


μεσα στην στεναχωριςρια κ τον πονο να θυμασαι οτι τον εβλεπες παντα γερο,δεν τον ειδες να υποφερει...κ επισης εχεις οικογενεια...ειναι παραααα πολυ σημαντικο αυτο..
εγω τον εβλεπα μερα μερα να δινει ενα αγωνα ανισο κ αδικο...μαραζωνε στον καναπε του σπιτιου μας χωρις καν να ακουσεις ενα αχ...ενα γιατι θεε μου σε μενα...το πιο λαμπρο παραδειγμα ζωης πηρα...κ εγω δεν εχω κοτσια να τα βγαλω περα με καθημερινες δυσκολιες...κ ειμαι μονη...ενοοω χωρις δικη μου οικογενεια...θελω κ πιστευω οτι θα ειναι καλα..και θα γελαει οπως παντα με αυτο το βλεμμα που σημαινε,παλι βλακεια κανεις..παλι ανοιγεις το στομα σου κ δεν σκεφτεσαι..

----------


## julias

> ΕΣΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΗΣΟΥΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΙΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ.ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ.......ΤΩΡΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ΄,


Aρκετα καλυτερα,ειμαι πιο συνειδητοποιημενη .....και τωρα ξερω σιγουρα οτι και εκεινος θα με ηθελε καλα, γιατι με αγαπουσε πολυ. Και προσπαθω προς αυτην την κατευθυνση..

----------


## ntezy

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ.ΗΤΑΝΕ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΗΔΕΙΑ,ΤΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ.

----------


## PsychoOrnot

Καλησπέρα.
Νιώθω όπως εσύ αλλά με λίγο διαφορετική οπτική γωνία. Τι εννοώ...ήμουν 3 χρονών όταν τον έχασα. Δεν τον γνώρισα ουσιαστικά παρόλο που θυμάμαι κάποιες στιγμές μαζί.
Έφυγε από καρκίνο. Αν γινόταν σήμερα θα τον έσωζαν..Να ξέρεις κάτι..μπορεί να σου φανεί αστείο, χαζό, κοινό, κενό....λόγια. Όμως να ξέρεις ότι εσύ είσαι τυχερή που τον έζησες.
Έίχες την ευκαιρία να τον φωνάξεις μπαμπά, να σε αγκαλιάσει, να δεις το πρόσωπό του και να δει το δικό σου...να γνωρίσει έναν φίλο σου και να ακούσεις την φωνή του πως είναι όταν φωνάζει. Είχες την ευκαιρια να ακούσεις το όνομα σου από αυτόν. Να τον φιλήσεις, να τσακωθείς μαζί του. Να κάνεις όλα τα ανθρώπινα πράγματα που κάνουν οι γονείς με τα παιδιά του.

Ακόμα και η υπόλοιπη ζωή σου είναι διαφορετική γιατί είχες ένα ανδρικό πρότυπο. Αυτό που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να τον κρατήσεις μέσα σου όσο καλά μπορείς. Να κλάψεις όταν θες. είναι υγεία το κλάμα. Να σου λείψει....να τον αναζητήσεις και να του μιλάς. Μην χαλάσεις την ζωή σου όμως γιατί αυτό δεν το θέλει. θελει να βλεπει έναν άνθρωπο πουνιώθει χαρά, αγάπη, θλίψη, στεναχώρια, θυμό, έρωτα κλπ. έναν δηλαδή ολοκληρο άνθρωπο με όλα του τα συναισθήματα. θε΄λει νασυνεχίσεις να ζεις γιατί αυτος σου εδωσε αγαπη και ζωή και εσύ θα πρεπει να τον κρατήσεις ζωντανό μέσα από σενα. 

Αυτά μπορώ να σου πω μόνο και εύχομαι ο πόνος σου να μειωθεί όσο γίνεται.

Μαρία.

----------


## ntezy

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΜΑΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ .....ΕΤΣΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ!!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ ΠΟΤΕ

----------


## ntezy

ΕΧΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ 2 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ 4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΤΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΧΑΛΙΑ ..ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ.ΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ,ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΟΤΕ....ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΟΛΥ!!!!ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΣΑΓΑΠΩ...

----------


## merylin15

Ντίνα μου, γεια σου...
Συλλυπητηρια για τον μπαμπά σου...
Ήθελα να σου πω πως πριν περίπου 10 χρόνια έχασα τη μαμά μου απο καρκίνο.
Είναι πολύ δύσκολη διαδικασία το να περάσεις ένα πένθος. Το ξέρω καλά. Το έχω ζήσει. Το να χάνεις ένα δικό σου άνθρωπο είναι 
μια πολύ δύσκολη και τραυματική εμπειρία. Να ξέρεις όμως οτι ο χρόνος απαλύνει τον πόνο κι όσο πατάς στα πόδια σου και κοιτάς τη ζωή σου,
αυτός ο πόνος γίνεται μια εμπειρία ζωής που μας κάνει πιο δυνατούς και μας ατσαλώνει. Μας διδάσκει "να μη μασάμε" σε καταστάσεις που δεν είναι και τόσο
σημαντικές και που αλλιώς θα υποκύπταμε σ' αυτές. Θέλω να ξέρεις οτι το πένθος δεν έχει συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα που κρατάει. Κάθε άνθρωπος θέλει 
το χρόνο του.Δώσε στον εαυτό σου λοιπόν όσο χρόνο χρειάζεται για να θρηνήσεις τον μπαμπά σου. Θα σου κάνει καλό. Εσύ θα δώσεις χώρο στον εαυτό σου 
κι αυτός θα σου δώσει χρόνο. Είναι το Α και το Ω για να μπορέσεις να σταθείς και πάλι καλά. Ο μπαμπάς σου θα ήθελε το καλύτερο για σένα.
Όπως το να μπορέσεις να σταθείς στα πόδια σου και πάλι παίρνοντας τον χρόνο σου. Θα σου πω κάτι που μου είπε η μαμά μιας φίλης όταν έχασα τη δική μου μαμά
(και την ευχαριστώ πολυ γι'αυτό ). Είπε : "Να ξέρεις οτι η μαμά σου ήξερε οτι την αγαπούσες κι οτι ήταν περίφανη για 'σένα. Ήξερε. 
Ακόμα κι όταν έκανες λάθη που την στενοχωρούσαν ήξερε... 
Ήξερε οτι την αγαπούσες. Ήξερε πως στο βάθος θα ήσουν πάντα εκεί. Γι' αυτό να μην έχεις τύψεις οτι την αδίκησες... Οι γονείς μας ξέρουν... Πάντα ξέρουν".
Έτσι κι ο μπαμπάς σου. Ήξερε... Και να'σαι σίγουρη πως κι εκεί που βρίσκεται είναι περίφανος για 'σένα. Θα μου πεις γιατί στα λέω όλα αυτά..;
Ίσως γιατί κάποιες φορές έχουμε ανάγκη να ακούσουμε κάτι που κι ακόμα κι εμείς οι ίδιοι κατα βάθος το γνωρίζουμε. Και σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις 
τίποτα δεν είναι αυτονόητο. Ο καθένας ζει με τις ευαισθησίες του και με τις αδυναμίες του μέχρι να συνέλθει. Αυτά ήθελα να σου πω.
Να' σαι καλά. 
Εύα

----------


## ntezy

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια σου ευα μου..μακαρι να ειναι ετσι αλλα ακομη ειμαι ασχημα....μου λειπει πολυ ,δεν μπορω να μιλισω σε κανεναω για εκεινον στενοχωριεμαι πολυ...καποτε φοβομουν τον θανατο τωρα οχι γιατι ευχομαι να υπαρχει ζωη μεα και να τον συναντησω...

----------


## hapydays

Εχουν περασει 10 χρονια πια κ μοιαζει σαν χθες... κ μας απο ανακοπη τν ωρα που παιζανε με τν αδερφο μου.. τοσο νεος!!!.... ακομα κλαιω κ μου λειπει! εχει μικρυνει ο πονος αλλα μεγαλωνει το κενο του! λειπει τοσο εντονα!!!μα τοσο εντονα!!! τν βλεπω στον υπνο μου κ απο τη λαχταρα μου να τν αγκαλιασω ,γιατι "ζει", ξυπναω!!! στο καλυτερο ξυπναω!!! τον θυμαμαι κ εχω ενα χαμογελο γλυκοπικρο κ δακρυσμενα ματια..... αχ θεε μου πως μου λειπει!!!
κουραγιο... υπομονη.... κ δυναμη για να σταθεις οσο μπορεις στν οικογενεια σου....

----------


## christinaba1984

Καλησπέρα... διάβασα το μήνυμά σου και θέλω να μοιραστώ την εμπειρία μου μαζί σου, όχι για να συγκριθούμε αλλά για να αισθανθείς ότι δεν είσαι μόνη σου... και όπως έχεις ήδη διαβάσει υπάρχουν πολλοί που περνάνε κάποια παρόμοια κατάσταση με τη δικιά σου... εγώ τη μητέρα μου την έχασα το 2012... ήταν η μοναδική οικογένεια που μου είχε απομείνει... είχα πάει για δουλειά, την είχα αφήσει καλά... σχόλασα, γύρισα σπίτι και είχε "φύγει" στον ύπνο της..... για πάαααρα πολύ καιρό τη μισούσα γιατί με άφησε πίσω... ο εγωϊσμός της ανθρώπινης φύσης βλέπεις... τα βράδια ξύπναγα κάθε βράδυ γύρω στις 4 τα ξημερώματα και επιβεβαίωνα στον εαυτό μου ότι ζω.... μετά το μίσος ήρθε ο πόνος για όσα δεν πρόλαβα να κάνω μαζί της και τα όσα θα μπορούσαμε να ζήσουμε μαζί....μου λείπει πολύ.... αυτή είναι η αλήθεια... δεν είναι κάτι που το ξεπερνάς και προχωράς... απλά το καλύπτεις μέχρι να γίνει κάτι που θα σε στεναχωρήσει, να αισθανθείς κάτι αρνητικό και ο πόνος να βγει έξω.... έτσι είναι... χρειάζεσαι υπομονή και να οπλιστείς με πίστη... εγώ πειραματίστηκα και δούλεψα πολύ με τον εαυτό μου για να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι τελικά έχασα πάρα πολύ καιρό για να την θρηνήσω απλώς.... και να το αφήσω να συμβεί..... σε λίγες μέρες κλείνουν 2 χρόνια από τότε που την έχασα.... πλέον νιώθω να σου πω με σιγουριά ότι όλα έγιναν με ένα θεϊκό σχέδιο και τρόπο που δεν θα μπορούσε να γίνει με άλλον διαφορετικό τρόπο....όσο και αν αυτό με πονάει και με στεναχωρεί ήταν για καλό μου.... Κάνε πράγματα που σε εκφράζουν και σε κάνουν να αισθάνεσαι δυνατή.... δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει μετά θάνατον ζωή, κανείς δεν ξέρει πραγματικά..... αυτό όμως που ξέρεις είναι ότι πρέπει να αισθάνεσαι χαρά, ευγνωμοσύνη και ευλογία γιατί η ζωή πέρασε μέσα από τους γονείς σου σε εσένα, σε μεγάλο βαθμό "έπλασαν" ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι σου και τώρα έχεις εσύ τη δύναμη να το περάσεις με τη σειρά σου στα παιδιά σου.... κανένα συναίσθημα δεν είναι κακό, μην κρίνεις τον εαυτό σου, άσε τα πράγματα να πάρουν το δρόμο σου και σου υπόσχομαι ότι η ζωή θα σου φέρει και πολλές πολλές χαρές.....και αυτό θα είναι το κίνητρό σου όταν θα βγαίνει ο πόνος εσύ να είσαι πιο δυνατή....

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου συλληπητηρια,Κ εμενα πεθανε αποτομα ο πατερας μου,Οντως πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ζωη μετα θανατον δεν τελειωνουν ολα εδωπερα κ θα τον συναντησεις,η ενασχοληση με την θρησκεια ειναι μεγαλη παρηγορια,Επισης σιγουρα εισαι αρκετα νεα κ ολη η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου κανε αυτο που θα ηθελε ο πατερας σου για σενα γινε ευτιχισμενη παλευοντας για τα πραγματα που θελεις

----------


## ntezy

σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα λογια σου..σε λιγες μερες εμενα ο πατερας μου κλεινει τρια χρονια ..στις 5 νοεμβριου..οι μερες αυτες μου φαινονται τοσο ασχημες θελω να περασουν ξερεις θα μαζευτουν και οι συγγενεις ξανα και αυτο με κανει χειροτερα..μου λειπει πολυ παρα πολυ και σδεν τον βλεπω ουτε στα ονειρα μου ετσι λιγο να μου ξεπονεσει ...ποτε..

----------


## ntezy

χρειαζομαι βοηθεια!!!!!

----------


## ntezy

αυτο που εχω καταλαβει στα τρια χρονια που εχασα τον πατερα μου δεν απαλυνει ο πονος..δεν περναει συνεχιζω την ζωη μου αλλα μαθαινω να ζω με αυτη την στεναχωρια.θελω να ειμαι δυνατη ετσι μας ηθελε να ειμαστε παντα αλλα ο πονος ειναι πονος....νιωθω οτι ενα κομματι μεσα μου εχει μαυρισει δεν μπορει να γινει καλα..

----------


## ntezy

αυτο που εχω καταλαβει στα τρια χρονια που εχασα τον πατερα μου δεν απαλυνει ο πονος..δεν περναει συνεχιζω την ζωη μου αλλα μαθαινω να ζω με αυτη την στεναχωρια.θελω να ειμαι δυνατη ετσι μας ηθελε να ειμαστε παντα αλλα ο πονος ειναι πονος....νιωθω οτι ενα κομματι μεσα μου εχει μαυρισει δεν μπορει να γινει καλα..παντα θα υπαρχει κατι που θα μου λειπει ενα κενο οσο ευτυχισμενη κι αν ειμαι οσα χρονια κι αν περασουν....α ρε πατερουλη μου..

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλησπερα.

να σου πω ντεζυ μηπως υπαρχει κατι μεσα σου σχετικο με οτι εγινε με το πατερα σου που δε το πες σε κανενα? (δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρος μια σκεψη εκανα)

----------


## δελφίνι

Τα συλλυπητήριά μου,

αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ πώς θα είναι τα πράγματα, με αυτά που διαβάζω, όταν θα χάσω και εγώ τους δικούς μου τους γονείς που αυτή την στιγμή εξαρτάται ως και η επιβίωσή μου από αυτούς. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο. Κουράγιο!

----------


## giorgos panou

ο πονος σου είναι μεγαλος! οσα χρονια κι να περασουν θα υπαρχει αυτος ο πονος! όμως η ζωη για εμας τους ζωντανούς μας υποχρεωνει να συνεχιζουμε! ποσο μαλον όταν εχεις στην ευθυνη σου καποιες μικρες ψυχούλες!! που για αυτές εισαι τα παντα!! όπως ηταν ο πατερας σου κι για σενα!! σορρυ αν είμαι σκληρος!! αλλα βρηκα το θαρρος να γραψω !για να σου πω ότι ναι μεν ατύχησες!! αφου εχασες το πατερα σου!! έναν ανθρωπο που από τα γραπτα σου δειχνει ότι ηταν ενας πολύ αψιολογος πατερας!! ηταν παρα πολύ σωστος κι καλος ανθρωπος!!
ετσι λοιπον θα σου ελεγα να σκέφτεσαι οσο πιο συχνα μπορεις το τι θα ηθελε ο πατερας σου "κοιτωντας " από ψηλα!! συγουρα θα θελει να εισαι υγειες, να φροντιζεις την οικογενεια σου!! να εισαι ένα αξιολογο ατομο!! όπως -από οσα γραφεις φενετε ότι σε εκανε σωστο ατομο- να πετυχεις κι γενικα νομιζω ότι θα θελει το παιδι του να περνα οσο πιο καλα μπορει!! να το σκέφτεσαι αυτό για να μπορεις να διωχνεις την θλιψησου!! βεβαια είναι δυσκολο!! αλλα νομιζω ότι αυτό θα θελει ο πατερας σου!!!

----------


## the only peace I can find

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.

Δεν έχω διαβάσει όλες τις απαντήσεις και ίσως έχει ξαναειπωθει αυτό που θα σου γράψω.

Σε μία παρόμοια εμπειρία με τη δική σου, όχι από ανακοπή, αλλά από έναν άδικο άνθρωπο ενός υγειέστατου ανθρώπου. Η αδικία αυτή οδήγησε τη γυναίκα του στα όρια της τρέλλας. 9-10 μήνες πάνε από το γεγονός. Η γυναίκα αυτή συμβουλεύτηκε ψυχίατρο που της είπε ότι στους 9 μήνες τα "συμπτώματα" του πένθους υποχωρούν και ότι εφόσον συνεχίζονται της πρότεινε τη συνταγογράφηση κάποιας ουσίας για να τη βοηθήσει.

Δεν έχω άποψη για τα φάρμακα, έχω όμως άποψη στο ότι πρέπει να προστατέψεις τον εαυτό σου όπως μπορείς

----------


## ntezy

σας ευχαριστω πολυ μου δινεται δυναμη ολοι σας πολυ ομορφα αυτα που μου γραφεται..προσπαθω πολυ .ακομη κι οταν παω να λυγισω παντα σκεφτομαι μια κουβεντα του πατερα μου..να ειστε παντα δυνατοι μας ελεγε να μην το βαζεται ποτε κατω,ο κοσμος να μην σας βλεπει αδυναμους γιατι δεν λυπαται χαιρεται κι οτι αν λυγιζουμε το μονο που θα καταφερουμε να κανουμε κακο στον ευατο μας δεν βγαινει τιποτα.μαλιστα οταν εκλαιγα καμια φορα για διαφορες δυσκολιες τισ ζωης μου θυμωνεκαι μου φωναζε..απλα πρεπει να ειμαι δυνατη .το λεω στον ευατο μου δεν θελω να δειχνωμε οταν ομως ειμαι μονη μου πολλες φορες κλαιω για να μην σκασω να το πω απλα..
προσπαθω πολυ

----------


## ntezy

Γεια σας..ειχα αρκετο καιρο να γραψω.οταν περασαν τα τρια χρονια του πατερα μου ενιωσα καπως ηρεμια''ομως εδω και μερες με εχει πιασει μια μελαγχολια ,γιατι απλα μονο θελω να τον δω στον υονο μου να μου πει κατι να ξεπονεσω λιγο.αλλα ποτε δεν τον βλεπω και στενοχωριεμαι περισσοτερο..μου λειπει πολυ'τελικα οσο περναει ο καιρος απλως μαθαινεις να ζεις με αυτο τον πονο.ειναι ενα κομματι μεσα μου σαν να εχει χαλασει πως να το πω..αχ πατερουλη μου να σαι καλα....

----------


## Stella_92

Γεια σου Ντίνα, ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα. Έχασα και εγώ τον πατέρα μου πριν ένα μήνα με ανακοπή καρδιάς. Εντελώς ξαφνικά. Δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω και δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορέσω ποτέ. Το ξέρω πως είναι πολύ νωρίς αλλά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου. Είμαι 23 χρονών και μείναμε με την μητέρα μου ολομόναχες. Είναι αβάσταχτος ο πόνος.

----------


## φλοκ

> ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΜΕ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΤΙΝΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΝΕΟ ΜΕΛΟΣ.ΠΡΙΝ 10 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟΝ ΠΑΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ,ΑΠΟ ΑΝΑΚΟΠΗ.ΕΤΣΙ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ 2 ΛΕΠΤΑ,Ο ΠΟΝΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΒΑΣΤΑΧΤΟΣ ΚΙ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΩ.ΚΛΑΙΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ,ΝΙΜΟΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ.ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΑΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΘ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.ΠΡΙΝ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΑΝΑΒΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΡΑΚΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΚΚΛΗΣΑΚΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΥΧΗΘΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΚΕΙΝΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΣΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ,ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ.ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ.ΜΟΘ ΓΕΛΟΥΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΤΕΝΟΧΩΡΙΕΜΑΙ ....ΝΟΜΙΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΤΑ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΕΝΙΩΘΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΚΙ ΕΚΛΑΙΓΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΘΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΩ,ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΚΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΤΟΥ..ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑΝΑΤΟΝ ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΩ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΕΙ.ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΑΦΟ ΤΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΘ ΠΩ ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ.ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΕΛΕΤΑΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΔΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑΤΟΥ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΚΑΤΙ. ΜΠΑΜΠΑ ΣΕ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ,ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΨΗΛΑ.ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ,ΕΦΥΓΕΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΞΑΦΝΙΚΑ ΜΠΑΜΠΑ.ΓΙΑΤΙ??ΣΑΓΑΠΩ.......ΝΤΙ ΝΑ


Καλησπερα και απο εμενα και τα συλληπητηρια μου. Η απωλεια ενος ανθωπου πολλες φορες στοιχιζει πιο πολυ μετα απο ενα διαστημα. Στην αρχη ξερεις βεβαια οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδεις αλλα εχεις συνηθισει την παρουσια του τοσο πολυ που λες δεν μπορει ολο και θα τον δω σε μια γωνια του σπιτιου και απλα μετα συνειδητοποιεις οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδεις. Τοτε ειναι που ποναει πιο πολυ οταν τελικα το εμπεδωσεις.

----------


## Jackie

> Καλησπερα και απο εμενα και τα συλληπητηρια μου. Η απωλεια ενος ανθωπου πολλες φορες στοιχιζει πιο πολυ μετα απο ενα διαστημα. Στην αρχη ξερεις βεβαια οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδεις αλλα εχεις συνηθισει την παρουσια του τοσο πολυ που λες δεν μπορει ολο και θα τον δω σε μια γωνια του σπιτιου και απλα μετα συνειδητοποιεις οτι δεν θα τον ξαναδεις. Τοτε ειναι που ποναει πιο πολυ οταν τελικα το εμπεδωσεις.


φλοκ έτσι ακριβώς! μα έτσι..
ένας χρόνος έχει περάσει από την απώλεια και..
όπως το 'γραψες.

----------


## ntezy

Εχω αρκετο καιρο να γραψω..πανε τεσσεραμιση χρονια απο τοτε κι ομως μου λειπει τοσο πολυ...

----------


## Numenor

> Εχω αρκετο καιρο να γραψω..πανε τεσσεραμιση χρονια απο τοτε κι ομως μου λειπει τοσο πολυ...


Έχουν περάσει 12 από τότε που έχασα τον δικό μου και σε νιώθω, όμως η ζωή προχωράει θέλοντας και μη. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι σου λείπει υπομονή θα μαλακώσει ο πόνος

----------


## archangel

Τα συλλυπητήρια μου Ντινα μου

Κι εγω εχω χασει τον πατερα μου απο καρδια οταν ημουν 13 χρονών, τωρα ειμαι 29, και ξερω τον πονο που νιωθεις. Ο χρόνος θα σε βοηθησει να προχωρησεις αλλα παντα ο πονος θα υπαρχει, απλως θα μπορεις να τον αντεξεις....

Και θα γελασεις και θα εισαι ξανα χαρουμενη απλως θα χρειαστεις χρονο. Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## kapakapa

Τα συλλυπητηρια μου Ντινα..
Μπορω να πω πως σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...πριν ενα μισι χρονο περιπου εχασα τον παππου μου με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο..ανακοπη και μαλιστα ημουνα διπλα του,μπροστα οταν εγινε..οδηγουσε στο αυτοκινητο..ηταν πρωι και πηγαιναμε για κατι δουλειες...ξαφνικα αρχισε να μου μιλαει και να μου λεει πως αυτος θα φυγει θα παει καπου πολυ μακρια εγω να προσεσω ομως,να μην στεναχωριεμαι στο μελλον για τιποτα..να μην στεναχωρω τους ανθρωπους που μαγαπανε να ειμαι δυνατη...συγκεκριμενα μου ειπε πως θα παει στο εξωτερικο(στα παλια του λημερια,γιατι ηταν ναυτικος) και πως δεν θα εχει επικοινωνια με κανεναν..ετσι και εγινε..υστερα απο αυτα τα λογια πεθανε μπροστα μου...του υποσχεθηκα καποια πραγματα λιγο αφου καταλαβα τι εγινε..παντα θα ειναι στη σκεψη μου και στο μυαλο μου..αβασταχτος ο πονος..ξεπερνιεται με τον καιρο..κανε υπομονη και ολα θα φτιαξουν..να θυμασαι τις καλες στιγμες που ειχατε..και να σκεφτεσαι πως θελει να σε βλεπει εκεινος..χαμογελαστη,χαρου ενη και δυνατη..να παιρνεις κουραγιο..η θλιψη σου σιγα σιγα να γινεται δυναμη..να πατησεις γερα στα δικα σου ποδια και να σηκωθεις..καντο γιαυτον...σου ευχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα απο δω και μπρος..

----------

